# Mirabelli:"Milan indietro. Non ha fatto il salto di qualità".



## admin (2 Agosto 2019)

*Mirabelli:"Milan indietro. Non ha fatto il salto di qualità".*

Dopo Fassone, riecco Massimiliano Mirabelli. L'ex DS del Milan, intervistato da Teleradiostereo, ha parlato della squadra rossonera e della Serie A in generale. Le dichiarazioni sul Milan:"Il Milan sta proseguendo sulle linee di una squadra abbastanza giovane, già era stato fatto in tal senso. Ha una buona struttura di squadra. Credo si stia muovendo abbastanza bene, ma non in modo importante da poter insidiare una squadra come la Juventus. Bisogna fare, oltre una base di giovani importanti, anche due-tre innesti top che ti fanno fare il salto di qualità. Questo, secondo me, non è stato fatto. Quindi lo vedo un attimo indietro rispetto le ambizioni di Scudetto, di Champions League. Io vedo avanti la Juventus, l’Inter, il Napoli: queste ultime due possono dare fastidio alla Juventus, le altre sono meno indietro. Le parole di Fassone? Non è sbagliato ammettere i propri errori. Noi stavamo chiudendo il mio pupillo, Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang, lo sanno tutti, poi c’è stata l’occasione di Leonardo Bonucci, che non è in discussione come giocatore e come ragazzo, ma quella squadra necessitava di qualcosa là davanti. Avevamo trovato come alternativa Álvaro Morata. Le idee le avevamo ben chiare, poi abbiamo sbagliato il calcio di rigore, la scelta finale. Ma come capita, poi. Purtroppo sono stati solo 15 mesi: io sento parlare ancora, dal Milan, che sono passati due anni e che serve ancora tempo. Da noi, in 15 mesi, dopo aver trovato delle catastrofi, si pretendeva tutto e subito. Perchè è saltato l'affare Aubameyang? Eravamo lì lì per chiudere: avevamo chiuso con il ragazzo, stavamo chiudendo con il Borussia Dortmund, poi questa cosa di Bonucci ci ha spiazzato, perché dovevamo destinare parte dei soldi su di lui, quindi non avevamo più quella potenzialità economica per prendere un attaccante di quel livello. Dovevamo fare una scelta coraggiosa e seguire l’idea societaria, non ascoltare quello che voleva l’allenatore, ed andare avanti per la nostra strada. Lì abbiamo sbagliato”.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Fassone, riecco Massimiliano Mirabelli. L'ex DS del Milan, intervistato da Teleradiostereo, ha parlato della squadra rossonera e della Serie A in generale. Le dichiarazioni sul Milan:"Il Milan sta proseguendo sulle linee di una squadra abbastanza giovane, già era stato fatto in tal senso. Ha una buona struttura di squadra. Credo si stia muovendo abbastanza bene, ma non in modo importante da poter insidiare una squadra come la Juventus. Bisogna fare, oltre una base di giovani importanti, anche due-tre innesti top che ti fanno fare il salto di qualità. Questo, secondo me, non è stato fatto. Quindi lo vedo un attimo indietro rispetto le ambizioni di Scudetto, di Champions League. Io vedo avanti la Juventus, l’Inter, il Napoli: queste ultime due possono dare fastidio alla Juventus, le altre sono meno indietro. Le parole di Fassone? Non è sbagliato ammettere i propri errori. Noi stavamo chiudendo il mio pupillo, Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang, lo sanno tutti, poi c’è stata l’occasione di Leonardo Bonucci, che non è in discussione come giocatore e come ragazzo, ma quella squadra necessitava di qualcosa là davanti. Avevamo trovato come alternativa Álvaro Morata. Le idee le avevamo ben chiare, poi abbiamo sbagliato il calcio di rigore, la scelta finale. Ma come capita, poi. Purtroppo sono stati solo 15 mesi: io sento parlare ancora, dal Milan, che sono passati due anni e che serve ancora tempo. Da noi, in 15 mesi, dopo aver trovato delle catastrofi, si pretendeva tutto e subito. Perchè è saltato l'affare Aubameyang? Eravamo lì lì per chiudere: avevamo chiuso con il ragazzo, stavamo chiudendo con il Borussia Dortmund, poi questa cosa di Bonucci ci ha spiazzato, perché dovevamo destinare parte dei soldi su di lui, quindi non avevamo più quella potenzialità economica per prendere un attaccante di quel livello. Dovevamo fare una scelta coraggiosa e seguire l’idea societaria, non ascoltare quello che voleva l’allenatore, ed andare avanti per la nostra strada. Lì abbiamo sbagliato”.



Toh, è arrivato anche Mirabilandia, dopo Fessone. 

Concordo Max, il salto di qualità ce lo hai fatto fare te. Oh, spendere 230 milioni per passare da un sesto posto a 62 punti ad un sesto posto a 63 punti mica è roba da poco. Avessi avuto due miliardi e mezzo saresti riuscito a portarci in CL, peccato, hai fatto il massimo con quel budget da pezzenti.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Fassone, riecco Massimiliano Mirabelli. L'ex DS del Milan, intervistato da Teleradiostereo, ha parlato della squadra rossonera e della Serie A in generale. Le dichiarazioni sul Milan:"Il Milan sta proseguendo sulle linee di una squadra abbastanza giovane, già era stato fatto in tal senso. Ha una buona struttura di squadra. Credo si stia muovendo abbastanza bene, ma non in modo importante da poter insidiare una squadra come la Juventus. Bisogna fare, oltre una base di giovani importanti, anche due-tre innesti top che ti fanno fare il salto di qualità. Questo, secondo me, non è stato fatto. Quindi lo vedo un attimo indietro rispetto le ambizioni di Scudetto, di Champions League. Io vedo avanti la Juventus, l’Inter, il Napoli: queste ultime due possono dare fastidio alla Juventus, le altre sono meno indietro. Le parole di Fassone? Non è sbagliato ammettere i propri errori. Noi stavamo chiudendo il mio pupillo, Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang, lo sanno tutti, poi c’è stata l’occasione di Leonardo Bonucci, che non è in discussione come giocatore e come ragazzo, ma quella squadra necessitava di qualcosa là davanti. Avevamo trovato come alternativa Álvaro Morata. Le idee le avevamo ben chiare, poi abbiamo sbagliato il calcio di rigore, la scelta finale. Ma come capita, poi. Purtroppo sono stati solo 15 mesi: io sento parlare ancora, dal Milan, che sono passati due anni e che serve ancora tempo. Da noi, in 15 mesi, dopo aver trovato delle catastrofi, si pretendeva tutto e subito. Perchè è saltato l'affare Aubameyang? Eravamo lì lì per chiudere: avevamo chiuso con il ragazzo, stavamo chiudendo con il Borussia Dortmund, poi questa cosa di Bonucci ci ha spiazzato, perché dovevamo destinare parte dei soldi su di lui, quindi non avevamo più quella potenzialità economica per prendere un attaccante di quel livello. Dovevamo fare una scelta coraggiosa e seguire l’idea societaria, non ascoltare quello che voleva l’allenatore, ed andare avanti per la nostra strada. Lì abbiamo sbagliato”.



Quanta disperazione devi avere dentro. Sto male io per te, guarda.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Fassone, riecco Massimiliano Mirabelli. L'ex DS del Milan, intervistato da Teleradiostereo, ha parlato della squadra rossonera e della Serie A in generale. Le dichiarazioni sul Milan:"Il Milan sta proseguendo sulle linee di una squadra abbastanza giovane, già era stato fatto in tal senso. Ha una buona struttura di squadra. Credo si stia muovendo abbastanza bene, ma non in modo importante da poter insidiare una squadra come la Juventus. Bisogna fare, oltre una base di giovani importanti, anche due-tre innesti top che ti fanno fare il salto di qualità. Questo, secondo me, non è stato fatto. Quindi lo vedo un attimo indietro rispetto le ambizioni di Scudetto, di Champions League. Io vedo avanti la Juventus, l’Inter, il Napoli: queste ultime due possono dare fastidio alla Juventus, le altre sono meno indietro. Le parole di Fassone? Non è sbagliato ammettere i propri errori. Noi stavamo chiudendo il mio pupillo, Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang, lo sanno tutti, poi c’è stata l’occasione di Leonardo Bonucci, che non è in discussione come giocatore e come ragazzo, ma quella squadra necessitava di qualcosa là davanti. Avevamo trovato come alternativa Álvaro Morata. Le idee le avevamo ben chiare, poi abbiamo sbagliato il calcio di rigore, la scelta finale. Ma come capita, poi. Purtroppo sono stati solo 15 mesi: io sento parlare ancora, dal Milan, che sono passati due anni e che serve ancora tempo. Da noi, in 15 mesi, dopo aver trovato delle catastrofi, si pretendeva tutto e subito. Perchè è saltato l'affare Aubameyang? Eravamo lì lì per chiudere: avevamo chiuso con il ragazzo, stavamo chiudendo con il Borussia Dortmund, poi questa cosa di Bonucci ci ha spiazzato, perché dovevamo destinare parte dei soldi su di lui, quindi non avevamo più quella potenzialità economica per prendere un attaccante di quel livello. Dovevamo fare una scelta coraggiosa e seguire l’idea societaria, non ascoltare quello che voleva l’allenatore, ed andare avanti per la nostra strada. Lì abbiamo sbagliato”.


Ah ecco venir fuori gli altarini. Aubameyang non è arrivato per finanziare Bonucci... idee chiarissime... poi gli acquisti non venivano fatti a casaccio eh? Serviva Bonucci o una grande punta? Mi sa che le idee non erano tanto chiare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Agosto 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ah ecco venir fuori gli altarini. Aubameyang non è arrivato per finanziare Bonucci... idee chiarissime... poi gli acquisti non venivano fatti a casaccio eh? Serviva Bonucci o una grande punta? *Mi sa che le idee non erano tanto chiare.*



Per usare un eufemismo.

Non capisco come faccia ad esserci ancora gente che difende gentaglia del genere.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Agosto 2019)

giusto servono tre innesti di esperienza :Bonucci ,Biglia,Kalinic


----------



## Jackdvmilan (2 Agosto 2019)

Ah quindi è Montella che ha preferito Bonucci ad Auba...certo che questi non sono ancora stufi di parlare sempre delle stesse cose??


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per usare un eufemismo.
> 
> Non capisco come faccia ad esserci ancora gente che difende gentaglia del genere.


Che poi almeno fosse rimasto Bonucci, è stato il primo ad andarsene. In pratica nel giro di un anno Aubameyang è saltato per poi prendere Caldara. Che poi ci sono tutta una serie di contraddizioni che non riesco a spiegarmi, ormai si è capito che ognuno di questi personaggi rilascia dichiarazioni per scaricare le responsabilità sugli altri. Che poi si era anche detto che Bonucci era arrivato perchè gli avevano promesso Ronaldo. Se da questa intervista Mirabelli dichiara che le risorse per acquistare Aubameyang si erano esaurite per acquistare Bonucci, come avevano mai potuto promettere a Bonucci l'acquisto di Ronaldo?! Incredibile... ormai è la fiera della menzogna.


----------



## Djici (2 Agosto 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Che poi almeno fosse rimasto Bonucci, è stato il primo ad andarsene. In pratica nel giro di un anno Aubameyang è saltato per poi prendere Caldara. Che poi ci sono tutta una serie di contraddizioni che non riesco a spiegarmi, ormai si è capito che ognuno di questi personaggi rilascia dichiarazioni per scaricare le responsabilità sugli altri. Che poi si era anche detto che Bonucci era arrivato perchè gli avevano promesso Ronaldo. Se da questa intervista Mirabelli dichiara che le risorse per acquistare Aubameyang si erano esaurite per acquistare Bonucci, come avevano mai potuto promettere a Bonucci l'acquisto di Ronaldo?! Incredibile... ormai è la fiera della menzogna.



Tranquillo arriveranno quelli che dirano che purtroppo ha trovato le macerie, che non ha avuto tempo, che marmotta ha vinto al secondo anno, che è colpa di Li... 
Insomma il buon Mirabelli non ha sbagliato nulla.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Fassone, riecco Massimiliano Mirabelli. L'ex DS del Milan, intervistato da Teleradiostereo, ha parlato della squadra rossonera e della Serie A in generale. Le dichiarazioni sul Milan:"Il Milan sta proseguendo sulle linee di una squadra abbastanza giovane, già era stato fatto in tal senso. Ha una buona struttura di squadra. Credo si stia muovendo abbastanza bene, ma non in modo importante da poter insidiare una squadra come la Juventus. Bisogna fare, oltre una base di giovani importanti, anche due-tre innesti top che ti fanno fare il salto di qualità. Questo, secondo me, non è stato fatto. Quindi lo vedo un attimo indietro rispetto le ambizioni di Scudetto, di Champions League. Io vedo avanti la Juventus, l’Inter, il Napoli: queste ultime due possono dare fastidio alla Juventus, le altre sono meno indietro. Le parole di Fassone? Non è sbagliato ammettere i propri errori. Noi stavamo chiudendo il mio pupillo, Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang, lo sanno tutti, poi c’è stata l’occasione di Leonardo Bonucci, che non è in discussione come giocatore e come ragazzo, ma quella squadra necessitava di qualcosa là davanti. Avevamo trovato come alternativa Álvaro Morata. Le idee le avevamo ben chiare, poi abbiamo sbagliato il calcio di rigore, la scelta finale. Ma come capita, poi. Purtroppo sono stati solo 15 mesi: io sento parlare ancora, dal Milan, che sono passati due anni e che serve ancora tempo. Da noi, in 15 mesi, dopo aver trovato delle catastrofi, si pretendeva tutto e subito. Perchè è saltato l'affare Aubameyang? Eravamo lì lì per chiudere: avevamo chiuso con il ragazzo, stavamo chiudendo con il Borussia Dortmund, poi questa cosa di Bonucci ci ha spiazzato, perché dovevamo destinare parte dei soldi su di lui, quindi non avevamo più quella potenzialità economica per prendere un attaccante di quel livello. Dovevamo fare una scelta coraggiosa e seguire l’idea societaria, non ascoltare quello che voleva l’allenatore, ed andare avanti per la nostra strada. Lì abbiamo sbagliato”.



Come si ipotizzava qua sul sito l'affare bonucci ha praticamente sabotato piani e mercato.


----------



## Milo (2 Agosto 2019)

Avete preferito prendere bonucci a aubameyang toppando clamorosamente, questi si chiamano errori, non avete scuse


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Agosto 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Che poi almeno fosse rimasto Bonucci, è stato il primo ad andarsene. In pratica nel giro di un anno Aubameyang è saltato per poi prendere Caldara. Che poi ci sono tutta una serie di contraddizioni che non riesco a spiegarmi, ormai si è capito che ognuno di questi personaggi rilascia dichiarazioni per scaricare le responsabilità sugli altri. Che poi si era anche detto che Bonucci era arrivato perchè gli avevano promesso Ronaldo. Se da questa intervista Mirabelli dichiara che le risorse per acquistare Aubameyang si erano esaurite per acquistare Bonucci, come avevano mai potuto promettere a Bonucci l'acquisto di Ronaldo?! Incredibile... ormai è la fiera della menzogna.



Esatto, ma quel Milan stesso era una menzogna, marcia fin nelle fondamenta. Personaggi come Max e quel curioso essere dalle sembianze vagamente (in)umane che si fa chiamare Fassone ne erano la diretta conseguenza.


----------



## Albijol (2 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Fassone, riecco Massimiliano Mirabelli. L'ex DS del Milan, intervistato da Teleradiostereo, ha parlato della squadra rossonera e della Serie A in generale. Le dichiarazioni sul Milan:"Il Milan sta proseguendo sulle linee di una squadra abbastanza giovane, già era stato fatto in tal senso. Ha una buona struttura di squadra. Credo si stia muovendo abbastanza bene, ma non in modo importante da poter insidiare una squadra come la Juventus. Bisogna fare, oltre una base di giovani importanti, anche due-tre innesti top che ti fanno fare il salto di qualità. Questo, secondo me, non è stato fatto. Quindi lo vedo un attimo indietro rispetto le ambizioni di Scudetto, di Champions League. Io vedo avanti la Juventus, l’Inter, il Napoli: queste ultime due possono dare fastidio alla Juventus, le altre sono meno indietro. Le parole di Fassone? Non è sbagliato ammettere i propri errori. Noi stavamo chiudendo il mio pupillo, Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang, lo sanno tutti, poi c’è stata l’occasione di Leonardo Bonucci, che non è in discussione come giocatore e come ragazzo, ma quella squadra necessitava di qualcosa là davanti. Avevamo trovato come alternativa Álvaro Morata. Le idee le avevamo ben chiare, poi abbiamo sbagliato il calcio di rigore, la scelta finale. Ma come capita, poi. Purtroppo sono stati solo 15 mesi: io sento parlare ancora, dal Milan, che sono passati due anni e che serve ancora tempo. Da noi, in 15 mesi, dopo aver trovato delle catastrofi, si pretendeva tutto e subito. Perchè è saltato l'affare Aubameyang? Eravamo lì lì per chiudere: avevamo chiuso con il ragazzo, stavamo chiudendo con il Borussia Dortmund, poi questa cosa di Bonucci ci ha spiazzato, perché dovevamo destinare parte dei soldi su di lui, quindi non avevamo più quella potenzialità economica per prendere un attaccante di quel livello. Dovevamo fare una scelta coraggiosa e seguire l’idea societaria, non ascoltare quello che voleva l’allenatore, ed andare avanti per la nostra strada. Lì abbiamo sbagliato”.



"abbiamo sbagliato la scelta finale" ahahahahah ma le scelte precedenti a Bonucci invece le hai azzeccate caprone? Qua su 14 acquisti ad oggi ne hai sbagliati 14...e solo su Conti ti posso lasciare il beneficio del dubbio


----------



## Ruuddil23 (2 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Fassone, riecco Massimiliano Mirabelli. L'ex DS del Milan, intervistato da Teleradiostereo, ha parlato della squadra rossonera e della Serie A in generale. Le dichiarazioni sul Milan:"Il Milan sta proseguendo sulle linee di una squadra abbastanza giovane, già era stato fatto in tal senso. Ha una buona struttura di squadra. Credo si stia muovendo abbastanza bene, ma non in modo importante da poter insidiare una squadra come la Juventus. Bisogna fare, oltre una base di giovani importanti, anche due-tre innesti top che ti fanno fare il salto di qualità. Questo, secondo me, non è stato fatto. Quindi lo vedo un attimo indietro rispetto le ambizioni di Scudetto, di Champions League. Io vedo avanti la Juventus, l’Inter, il Napoli: queste ultime due possono dare fastidio alla Juventus, le altre sono meno indietro. Le parole di Fassone? Non è sbagliato ammettere i propri errori. Noi stavamo chiudendo il mio pupillo, Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang, lo sanno tutti, poi c’è stata l’occasione di Leonardo Bonucci, che non è in discussione come giocatore e come ragazzo, ma quella squadra necessitava di qualcosa là davanti. Avevamo trovato come alternativa Álvaro Morata. Le idee le avevamo ben chiare, poi abbiamo sbagliato il calcio di rigore, la scelta finale. Ma come capita, poi. Purtroppo sono stati solo 15 mesi: io sento parlare ancora, dal Milan, che sono passati due anni e che serve ancora tempo. Da noi, in 15 mesi, dopo aver trovato delle catastrofi, si pretendeva tutto e subito. Perchè è saltato l'affare Aubameyang? Eravamo lì lì per chiudere: avevamo chiuso con il ragazzo, stavamo chiudendo con il Borussia Dortmund, poi questa cosa di Bonucci ci ha spiazzato, perché dovevamo destinare parte dei soldi su di lui, quindi non avevamo più quella potenzialità economica per prendere un attaccante di quel livello. Dovevamo fare una scelta coraggiosa e seguire l’idea societaria, non ascoltare quello che voleva l’allenatore, ed andare avanti per la nostra strada. Lì abbiamo sbagliato”.





Milo ha scritto:


> Avete preferito prendere bonucci a aubameyang toppando clamorosamente, questi si chiamano errori, non avete scuse





Albijol ha scritto:


> "abbiamo sbagliato la scelta finale" ahahahahah ma le scelte precedenti a Bonucci invece le hai azzeccate caprone? Qua su 14 acquisti ad oggi ne hai sbagliati 14...e solo su Conti ti posso lasciare il beneficio del dubbio




Come tutte le altre volte, non si accorge che nel cercare scuse evidenzia ancor più la sua dabbenaggine. 




gabri65 ha scritto:


> *Quanta disperazione devi avere* dentro. Sto male io per te, guarda.



Secondo me lui e Fassone ne hanno comunque meno di qualcun altro per come sono andate le cose, non so se mi spiego


----------



## Albijol (2 Agosto 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Come si ipotizzava qua sul sito l'affare bonucci ha praticamente sabotato piani e mercato.



Noi di Milanworld già a settembre lo avevamo capito...gli altri ci sono arrivati dopo mesi/anni.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Agosto 2019)

Passerà alla storia come il ds farlocco, scelto da un ad farlocco, di un milan farlocco, con un presidente farlocco dopo una cessione farlocca.
Insomma, ne esce proprio bene.
A suo modo ha fatto la storia : la peggior parentesi rossonera.
Nelle scatole cinesi si è perso anche lui.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Agosto 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Noi di Milanworld già a settembre lo avevamo capito...gli altri ci sono arrivati dopo mesi/anni.



Si stava lavorando a un 4-3-3 ma dopo l'affare bonucci ( un'operazione narcisistica ma che di concreto aveva nulla) hanno omesso di completare la rosa e il mercato.
Alla fine hanno allestito una rosa che non si è capito come doveva giocare talmente era senza nè capo nè coda.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Agosto 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Passerà alla storia come il ds farlocco, scelto da un ad farlocco, di un milan farlocco, con un presidente farlocco dopo una cessione farlocca.
> Insomma, ne esce proprio bene.
> A suo modo ha fatto la storia : la peggior parentesi rossonera.
> Nelle scatole cinesi si è perso anche lui.



nelle scatole cinesi si sarebbe perso chiunque, figuriamoci un provinciale come mirabelli


----------



## Albijol (2 Agosto 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si stava lavorando a un 4-3-3 ma dopo l'affare bonucci ( un'operazione narcisistica ma che di concreto aveva nulla) hanno omesso di completare la rosa e il mercato.
> Alla fine hanno allestito una rosa che non si è capito come doveva giocare talmente era senza nè capo nè coda.



L'unica rosa al mondo incompatibile con qualsiasi modulo esistente


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Agosto 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> L'unica rosa al mondo incompatibile con qualsiasi modulo esistente


----------



## Raryof (2 Agosto 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si stava lavorando a un 4-3-3 ma dopo l'affare bonucci ( un'operazione narcisistica ma che di concreto aveva nulla) hanno omesso di completare la rosa e il mercato.
> Alla fine hanno allestito una rosa che non si è capito come doveva giocare talmente era senza nè capo nè coda.



L'ho scritto io da qualche parte oggi, non ricordo il topic, era partito cercando di fare mercato per il 433 poi ha preso Bonucci, prima aveva preso il trequartista (utile nel 433), poi preso Bonucci si è accorto di aver preso uno da difesa a 3 perché c'era già Mr intelligibles Musacchio che non si poteva certo ibernare e RR, sinistro spaziale, preciso come un orologio svizzero il terzino... poi diventato centrale, poi diventato sentenza in negativo nei big match.
Quando ha capito di aver centrato l'acquisto di Silva (strapagato 38 mln) ha preso pure Kalinic, quello che per non andare in ritiro con la Florentia si vestiva da ladro e fingeva di scassinarsi la casa in Croazia pur di rimandare.
In pratica un genio con chicca finale, si parte col 433 ma si cede Niang il 31 agosto, quell'ala che abbiamo pensato bene di non utilizzare per 2 anni, ormai.
Potete applaudire il genio, se volete.


----------



## enigmistic02 (2 Agosto 2019)

L'errore simbolo è stato prendere Bonucci, emblema di un progetto tecnico inesistente. Un altro errore clamoroso è stato quello dell'acquisto di Kalinic (fallimento ampiamente preventivato da molti) che sommato a quello di André Silva, ingaggi compresi più spicci, riuscivi a prendere comunque Aubameyang. Il cotto e sempre rotto Biglia, strapagato, altro errore. Per tutti questi mi espressi in maniera netta, all'epoca... ma che si andasse alla cieca lo palesano anche altri acquisti, al di là del loro valore assoluto: ad esempio per quale motivo fu preso il fluidificante Conti, quando in rosa si aveva già un terzino destro ben promettente? Se non ci si credeva, perché non fu ceduto? E Chalanoglu, regista avanzato, quando nessuna delle intenzioni sul modulo ne prevedevano uno, perché è stato preso? E il mancato acquisto di una o due ali d'attacco, principale limite della rosa da anni.
La sensazione - tradotta in risultati - è che avessero accumulato una serie di giocatori più o meno futuribili, ma senza alcun tipo d'idea di gioco precisa. Figlia forse della confusione del momento, sulla quale Montella stesso incise non poco, poiché era il primo a non avere (non avendola mai avuta) un'idea tattica chiara, su cui si sentiva sicuro, da trasmettere alla squadra.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Agosto 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> nelle scatole cinesi si sarebbe perso chiunque, figuriamoci un provinciale come mirabelli


Va bene continua con la tua perorazione, ormai ci rinuncio


----------



## Ruuddil23 (2 Agosto 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Passerà alla storia come il ds farlocco, scelto da un ad farlocco, di un milan farlocco, con un presidente farlocco dopo una cessione farlocca.
> Insomma, ne esce proprio bene.
> A suo modo ha fatto la storia : la peggior parentesi rossonera.
> Nelle scatole cinesi si è perso anche lui.



Esatto, questi tre elementi erano l'uno la diretta conseguenza dell'altro. Non sono pensabili separatamente in altri scenari.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Agosto 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Va bene continua con la tua perorazione, ormai ci rinuncio



quello a rinunciare dovrei essere io, visto che alla luce delle nuove interviste viene confermato quello che dico io mentre tu sei ancora a kalinic e bonucci voluti da mirabelli


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Agosto 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> L'errore simbolo è stato prendere Bonucci, emblema di un progetto tecnico inesistente. Un altro errore clamoroso è stato quello dell'acquisto di Kalinic (fallimento ampiamente preventivato da molti) che sommato a quello di André Silva, ingaggi compresi più spicci, riuscivi a prendere comunque Aubameyang. Il cotto e sempre rotto Biglia, strapagato, altro errore. Per tutti questi mi espressi in maniera netta, all'epoca... ma che si andasse alla cieca lo palesano anche altri acquisti, al di là del loro valore assoluto: ad esempio per quale motivo fu preso il fluidificante Conti, quando in rosa si aveva già un terzino destro ben promettente? Se non ci si credeva, perché non fu ceduto? E Chalanoglu, regista avanzato, quando nessuna delle intenzioni sul modulo ne prevedevano uno, perché è stato preso? E il mancato acquisto di una o due ali d'attacco, principale limite della rosa da anni.
> La sensazione - tradotta in risultati - è che *avessero accumulato una serie di giocatori più o meno futuribili, ma senza alcun tipo d'idea di gioco precisa. Figlia forse della confusione del momento, sulla quale Montella stesso incise non poco, poiché era il primo a non avere (non avendola mai avuta) un'idea tattica chiara*, su cui si sentiva sicuro, da trasmettere alla squadra.



Esattamente questo, purtroppo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Agosto 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> L'errore simbolo è stato prendere Bonucci, emblema di un progetto tecnico inesistente. Un altro errore clamoroso è stato quello dell'acquisto di Kalinic (fallimento ampiamente preventivato da molti) che sommato a quello di André Silva, ingaggi compresi più spicci, riuscivi a prendere comunque Aubameyang. Il cotto e sempre rotto Biglia, strapagato, altro errore. Per tutti questi mi espressi in maniera netta, all'epoca... ma che si andasse alla cieca lo palesano anche altri acquisti, al di là del loro valore assoluto: ad esempio per quale motivo fu preso il fluidificante Conti, quando in rosa si aveva già un terzino destro ben promettente? Se non ci si credeva, perché non fu ceduto? E Chalanoglu, regista avanzato, quando nessuna delle intenzioni sul modulo ne prevedevano uno, perché è stato preso?
> La sensazione - tradotta in risultati - è che avessero accumulato una serie di giocatori più o meno futuribili, ma senza alcun tipo d'idea di gioco precisa. Figlia forse della confusione del momento, sulla quale Montella stesso incise non poco, poiché era il primo a non avere (non avendola mai avuta) un'idea tattica chiara, su cui si sentiva sicuro, da trasmettere alla squadra.


Secondo me Mirabelli si è lasciato trainare dai procuratori, non era abituato a intrattenere rapporti con i vari mendes e Raiola e ha pagato l'incapacità a calarsi rapidamente in questo mondo. L'acquisto di Bonucci è emblematico e non ci fa certo una bella figura a raccontare questo episodio, che testiamonia ancora una volta l'ingenuità e limitatezza di questo personaggio. Se nella tua testa pensi che la priorità sia il grande attaccante non ti fai convincere da Montella e da Lucci (procuratore sia di Montella che di Bonucci, quindi era chiaro che in qualche modo Montella abbia fatto pressioni nell'affare Bonucci proprio per dare una mano anche al suo procuratore) di cestinare Aubameyang acquistando un difensore centrale.
Per me basta questo per qualificare Mirabelli, che ha giocato a football manager anzichè fare il DS.


----------



## koti (2 Agosto 2019)

Che paraculo incredibile. Parla di Aubameyang e non di Belotti, a posteriori un mega mediocre, per il quale erano molto vicini a concludere (immagino per non meno di 70/80 milioni rofl), molto più vicino di Aubameyang, come rivelato da Fassone nell'intervista di ieri. 

Ho la sensazione che se non avessimo preso Bonucci a quest'ora ci ritroveremmo con un Belotti pagato 80 milioni e invendibile in rosa.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (2 Agosto 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> L'ho scritto io da qualche parte oggi, non ricordo il topic, era partito cercando di fare mercato per il 433 poi ha preso Bonucci, prima aveva preso il trequartista (utile nel 433), poi preso Bonucci si è accorto di aver preso uno da difesa a 3 perché c'era già Mr intelligibles Musacchio che non si poteva certo ibernare e RR, sinistro spaziale, preciso come un orologio svizzero il terzino... poi diventato centrale, poi diventato sentenza in negativo nei big match.
> Quando ha capito di aver centrato l'acquisto di Silva (strapagato 38 mln) ha preso pure Kalinic, quello che per non andare in ritiro con la Florentia si vestiva da ladro e fingeva di scassinarsi la casa in Croazia pur di rimandare.
> In pratica un genio con chicca finale, si parte col 433 ma si cede Niang il 31 agosto, quell'ala che abbiamo pensato bene di non utilizzare per 2 anni, ormai.
> Potete applaudire il genio, se volete.



 L'applauso è al tuo commento però eh


----------



## Jino (2 Agosto 2019)

Ma vi rendete conto!? Ma quale dirigente capace e competente preferisce prendere un difensore (che non sa difendere) piuttosto di un centravanti da 30 gol stagionali che ti porta i punti necessari per certi ambiziosi obiettivi?!

L'occasione Bonucci era golosa, lo ammetto, sopratutto per lo smacco alla Juve piuttosto che per reali necessità...ma bisognava resistervi e fare le cose come si deve.

Gli errori di quei due sono stati clamorosi...dall'esser precipitosi con Andrè Silva, quando venti giorni dopo si capì che il ruolo di giovane lo poteva fare Cutrone, dal prendere Bonucci quando già si era preso Musacchio, dal fare di fatto metà mercato per il 4-3-3 e metà per il 3-5-2 creando di fatto una squadra ibrida...e mal costruita appunto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Come si ipotizzava qua sul sito l'affare bonucci ha praticamente sabotato piani e mercato.



Per come è andata..vien quasi da pensare ad una polpetta avvelenata spedita da Torino..mah...

In ogni caso, Mirabelli ha cestinato un'occasione irripetibile, di quelle che ti capitano una volta..credo sia normale sia disperato...

Vorrei far notare dopo 2 anni, cosa rimane del suo mercato..un disastro totale..solo Kessie si salva, forse...e Borini


----------



## chicagousait (2 Agosto 2019)

Mi ripeto: dilettanti allo sbaraglio; dalla proprietà cinese ai dirigenti scelti.

Il Milan non ha fatto il salto di qualità? Certo, i giocatori presi da loro sono stati strapagati e inutili


----------



## Lambro (2 Agosto 2019)

Non che l'attuale Aubameyang ci avrebbe fatto spaccare di brutto il campionato, però in questo affare c'abbiamo veramente perso tanto, Bonucci se n'è andato subito e Caldara si è frantumato a piu' riprese.


----------



## MassimoRE (2 Agosto 2019)

Bastava non prendere Kalinic e Silva e destinare quei soldi a Aubameyang, e Bonucci lo potevi prendere lo stesso, perché, parliamoci chiaro, quando hanno preso Bonucci eravamo impazziti tutti. TUTTI.


----------



## Lambro (2 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per come è andata..vien quasi da pensare ad una polpetta avvelenata spedita da Torino..mah...
> 
> In ogni caso, Mirabelli ha cestinato un'occasione irripetibile, di quelle che ti capitano una volta..credo sia normale sia disperato...
> 
> Vorrei far notare dopo 2 anni, cosa rimane del suo mercato..un disastro totale..solo Kessie si salva, forse...e Borini



Ammettiamo però che i giorni degli acquisti eravamo tutti esaltati per Chalanoglu (non si contavano i "fidatevi ci farà divertire io lo conosco io seguo la bundesliga"), per Biglia il professore , per Kessie mostrouso (dopo le prime due partite tutti a dire "abbiamo preso un fuoriclasse"), per Conti freccia infermabile, qualcuno era contento del funzionale Kalinic e qualcun'altro felicissimo dell'acquisto di Ricardo Rodriguez, titolare della Svizzera terzino favoloso.
Per non dire le pippe che ci siamo fatti appena abbiamo preso A.Silva e dopo aver visto il suo gol col Portogallo nella international cup siamo venuti tutti.
Per Bonucci poi c'è stata l'isteria generale, con la curva che cantava c'è solo un capitano gia' alla terza giornata 
Col senno di poi tutti bravi ad insultare Mirabelli, ma in quei giorni eravamo contentissimi e persino la pagliacciata della presentazione su internet con quel meme che ora ho rimosso ci esaltava.
Fassone era diventato un manager con le balle, insomma dai, diciamolo, la cantonata l'abbiamo presa quasi tutti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Agosto 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ammettiamo però che i giorni degli acquisti eravamo tutti esaltati per Chalanoglu (non si contavano i "fidatevi ci farà divertire io lo conosco io seguo la bundesliga"), per Biglia il professore , per Kessie mostrouso (dopo le prime due partite tutti a dire "abbiamo preso un fuoriclasse"), per Conti freccia infermabile, qualcuno era contento del funzionale Kalinic e qualcun'altro felicissimo dell'acquisto di Ricardo Rodriguez, titolare della Svizzera terzino favoloso.
> Per non dire le pippe che ci siamo fatti appena abbiamo preso A.Silva e dopo aver visto il suo gol col Portogallo nella international cup siamo venuti tutti.
> Per Bonucci poi c'è stata l'isteria generale, con la curva che cantava c'è solo un capitano gia' alla terza giornata



Vabbè ma quella è la curva che a Maggio 2018 scriveva il seguente striscione “Serietà, trasparenza e programmazione, massima fiducia in Mirabelli e Fassone", nonostante il disastro del mercato estivo dell’anno prima fosse ormai sotto gli occhi di tutti.

Parliamo di autentici pagliacci.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Agosto 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ammettiamo però che i giorni degli acquisti eravamo tutti esaltati per Chalanoglu (non si contavano i "fidatevi ci farà divertire io lo conosco io seguo la bundesliga"), per Biglia il professore , per Kessie mostrouso (dopo le prime due partite tutti a dire "abbiamo preso un fuoriclasse"), per Conti freccia infermabile, qualcuno era contento del funzionale Kalinic e qualcun'altro felicissimo dell'acquisto di Ricardo Rodriguez, titolare della Svizzera terzino favoloso.
> Per non dire le pippe che ci siamo fatti appena abbiamo preso A.Silva e dopo aver visto il suo gol col Portogallo nella international cup siamo venuti tutti.
> Per Bonucci poi c'è stata l'isteria generale, con la curva che cantava c'è solo un capitano gia' alla terza giornata
> Col senno di poi tutti bravi ad insultare Mirabelli, ma in quei giorni eravamo contentissimi e persino la pagliacciata della presentazione su internet con quel meme che ora ho rimosso ci esaltava.
> Fassone era diventato un manager con le balle, insomma dai, diciamolo, la cantonata l'abbiamo presa quasi tutti.



Hai ragione, anche se personalmente Bonucci, Biglia e Chalanoglu a me non sono andati giù dall'inizio. Fassone poi aveva illuso tutti con quell suo modo garbato e la parlata pacata e forbita, anche io gli ho dato iniziale fiducia nonostante qualche dubbio per i trascorsi interisti.

Faceva parte dell'entusiamo, lo trovo naturale e umano. Per la prima volta dopo tanti anni vedevamo un mercato di un certo tipo, impossibile non farsi trasportare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Agosto 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, anche se personalmente Bonucci, Biglia e Chalanoglu a me non sono andati giù dall'inizio. Fassone poi aveva illuso tutti con quell suo modo garbato e la parlata pacata e forbita, anche io gli ho dato iniziale fiducia nonostante qualche dubbio per i trascorsi interisti.
> 
> Faceva parte dell'entusiamo, lo trovo naturale e umano. Per la prima volta dopo tanti anni vedevamo un mercato di un certo tipo, impossibile non farsi trasportare.



Basti pensare che nel 2014/2015 (il Milan con la rosa più scarsa di sempre, perlomeno dagli anni ‘50 a questa parte, prima non le conosco) andavamo in giro con una rosa del genere, ne elencherò anche i costi dei cartellini:


Diego Lopez
Abate - Alex - Rami - De Sciglio
Poli - De Jong - Muntari
Honda - Torres - Menez​
*D. Lopez:* 0
*Abate:* 600k
*Alex:* 0
*Rami:* 4,25 MIL
*De Sciglio:* 0
*Poli:* 2,5 MIL
*De Jong:* 3,5 MIL
*Muntari:* 0
*Honda: *0
*Torres:* 0
*Menez: *0

*TOTALE:* *11.1 milioni*

Una squadra da incubo nero vero e proprio, piena di parametri zero e seghe low cost (e spesso, anzi quasi sempre, con ingaggi ben superiori al loro valore). Una squadra che non era da retrocessione solo per il decadimento incredibile della serie A di quegli anni, ma che in quasi qualsiasi altro periodo ci sarebbe finita dritta filata (pensiamo solo che il Milan ‘96/‘97 arrivò undicesimo in campionato con una rosa un paio di universi distante da quella).

Una squadra che, persino in quella Serie A ridicola, valeva in pieno il decimo posto ottenuto (altroché Europa League o addirittura terzo posto come straparlavano alcuni).

E gli anni successivi non furono poi tanto migliori. Come ho già scritto, è più che normale che venendo da un fango simile ci fossimo lasciati trasportare.


----------



## Milancholy (2 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Fassone, riecco Massimiliano Mirabelli. L'ex DS del Milan, intervistato da Teleradiostereo, ha parlato della squadra rossonera e della Serie A in generale. Le dichiarazioni sul Milan:"Il Milan sta proseguendo sulle linee di una squadra abbastanza giovane, già era stato fatto in tal senso. Ha una buona struttura di squadra. Credo si stia muovendo abbastanza bene, ma non in modo importante da poter insidiare una squadra come la Juventus. Bisogna fare, oltre una base di giovani importanti, anche due-tre innesti top che ti fanno fare il salto di qualità. Questo, secondo me, non è stato fatto. Quindi lo vedo un attimo indietro rispetto le ambizioni di Scudetto, di Champions League. Io vedo avanti la Juventus, l’Inter, il Napoli: queste ultime due possono dare fastidio alla Juventus, le altre sono meno indietro. Le parole di Fassone? Non è sbagliato ammettere i propri errori. Noi stavamo chiudendo il mio pupillo, Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang, lo sanno tutti, poi c’è stata l’occasione di Leonardo Bonucci, che non è in discussione come giocatore e come ragazzo, ma quella squadra necessitava di qualcosa là davanti. Avevamo trovato come alternativa Álvaro Morata. Le idee le avevamo ben chiare, poi abbiamo sbagliato il calcio di rigore, la scelta finale. Ma come capita, poi. Purtroppo sono stati solo 15 mesi: io sento parlare ancora, dal Milan, che sono passati due anni e che serve ancora tempo. Da noi, in 15 mesi, dopo aver trovato delle catastrofi, si pretendeva tutto e subito. Perchè è saltato l'affare Aubameyang? Eravamo lì lì per chiudere: avevamo chiuso con il ragazzo, stavamo chiudendo con il Borussia Dortmund, poi questa cosa di Bonucci ci ha spiazzato, perché dovevamo destinare parte dei soldi su di lui, quindi non avevamo più quella potenzialità economica per prendere un attaccante di quel livello. Dovevamo fare una scelta coraggiosa e seguire l’idea societaria, non ascoltare quello che voleva l’allenatore, ed andare avanti per la nostra strada. Lì abbiamo sbagliato”.



La chiosa circa le "modalità" inerenti la scelta tra Bonucci ad Auba è imbarazzante. Talmente candido (e/o tonto) il panzuga da non riuscire neppure a glissare in merito. Alla "costruzione" (avviata quantomeno coerentemente) mancavano un attaccante esterno ed un terminale di livello. Poi... la "notte della mente" con la cervellotica virata sull'ibrido Calha, la suicida "prova di forza" per assicurarsi colui che gli equilibri sposta (di concerto alle poche certezze tattiche consolidate) e l'amaro "kalice" in saldo da deglutir d'un fiato.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Basti pensare che nel 2014/2015 (il Milan con la rosa più scarsa di sempre, perlomeno dagli anni ‘50 a questa parte) andavamo in giro con una rosa del genere, ne elencherò anche i costi dei cartellini:
> 
> 
> Diego Lopez
> ...



Leggendo questa formazione mi vien da pensare che il nostro amore è davvero da premio nobel.
Una squadra del genere solo dei pazzi come noi potevano tifarla , sostenerla e seguirla. Abbonarsi o andare allo stadio poi era da eroi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Agosto 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Leggendo questa formazione mi vien da pensare che il nostro amore è davvero da premio nobel.
> Una squadra del genere solo dei pazzi come noi potevano tifarla , sostenerla e seguirla. Abbonarsi o andare allo stadio poi era da eroi.



Infatti il 21 Marzo, per Milan-Cagliari, eravamo messi così 







Rinnovai l’abbonamento pure quell’anno, come da parecchi decenni, ma in salute ci rimisi parecchio.


----------



## Lambro (2 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Basti pensare che nel 2014/2015 (il Milan con la rosa più scarsa di sempre, perlomeno dagli anni ‘50 a questa parte, prima non le conosco) andavamo in giro con una rosa del genere, ne elencherò anche i costi dei cartellini:
> 
> 
> Diego Lopez
> ...



Menghia che squadra , a leggerla così fa venire i brividi.
Eppure Honda non è stato così male, è che la nostra asticella era ancora alta...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Basti pensare che nel 2014/2015 (il Milan con la rosa più scarsa di sempre, perlomeno dagli anni ‘50 a questa parte, prima non le conosco) andavamo in giro con una rosa del genere, ne elencherò anche i costi dei cartellini:
> 
> 
> Diego Lopez
> ...


Sì che poi però non si sa come facevamo voragini in bilancio allucinanti con quella squadra. Sarebbero altre le domande da porre ai vari Berlusconi e Galliani.


----------



## Gekyn (2 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Basti pensare che nel 2014/2015 (il Milan con la rosa più scarsa di sempre, perlomeno dagli anni ‘50 a questa parte, prima non le conosco) andavamo in giro con una rosa del genere, ne elencherò anche i costi dei cartellini:
> 
> 
> Diego Lopez
> ...



In quella squadra c'era Jack Bonaventura... e mi ricordo che quell'anno per fortuna Menez fece una stagione straordianaria.


----------



## Cataldinho (2 Agosto 2019)

Si era ampiamente capito dal giudizio del campo, ma ora lo ha serenamente ammesso anche lui che non avevano un idee e che navigavano a vista. In pratica questi signori hanno giocato al fantacalcio, e da scarsi pure 







I sottotitoli non li metto perchè sarei bannabile


----------



## malos (2 Agosto 2019)

Non sono un violento anzi, ma in questo momento mi prudono le mani. Lui e il suo socio sono incommentabili.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Agosto 2019)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> In quella squadra c'era Jack Bonaventura... e mi ricordo che quell'anno per fortuna Menez fece una stagione straordianaria.



Era comunque una squadra oscena, dai. Da decimo posto, appunto. E quella che ho messa era una delle formazioni più usate quell’anno.



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sì che poi però non si sa come facevamo voragini in bilancio allucinanti con quella squadra. Sarebbero altre le domande da porre ai vari Berlusconi e Galliani.



Usavano il Milan come Bancomat.

Prendiamo il Verona retrocesso nel 2001/2002: aveva una rosa da paura confronto a quel Milan: titolari come Paolo Cannavaro, Massimo Oddo, Camoranesi, Mutu, bastavano a avanzavano per rendere quel Verona ben più forte di quel Milan osceno.


----------



## Djici (2 Agosto 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> quello a rinunciare dovrei essere io, visto che alla luce delle nuove interviste viene confermato quello che dico io mentre tu sei ancora a kalinic e bonucci voluti da mirabelli



Se sono DS e l'allenatore mi chiede un giocatore su cui non credo proprio non lo compro... E mi faccio pure 2 domande su l'allenatore. 

Bonucci era un occasione irrepetibile ma da prendere solo se si avevano abbastanza soldi per l'esterno sinistro in caso di 433 o per la seconda punta in caso di 352.

Comunque è in ogni caso, costruire una rosa senza avere UN Solo giocatore (anche se fosse scarso) capace di saltare l'avversario e che sia veloce e un caso più unico che raro. 
Proprio da incapaci.
Ancora oggi, solo a ripensare a cosa ha combinato mi sale un nervoso assurdo... Questo aveva le mani libere...


----------



## claudiop77 (2 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Fassone, riecco Massimiliano Mirabelli. L'ex DS del Milan, intervistato da Teleradiostereo, ha parlato della squadra rossonera e della Serie A in generale. Le dichiarazioni sul Milan:"Il Milan sta proseguendo sulle linee di una squadra abbastanza giovane, già era stato fatto in tal senso. Ha una buona struttura di squadra. Credo si stia muovendo abbastanza bene, ma non in modo importante da poter insidiare una squadra come la Juventus. Bisogna fare, oltre una base di giovani importanti, anche due-tre innesti top che ti fanno fare il salto di qualità. Questo, secondo me, non è stato fatto. Quindi lo vedo un attimo indietro rispetto le ambizioni di Scudetto, di Champions League. Io vedo avanti la Juventus, l’Inter, il Napoli: queste ultime due possono dare fastidio alla Juventus, le altre sono meno indietro. Le parole di Fassone? Non è sbagliato ammettere i propri errori. Noi stavamo chiudendo il mio pupillo, Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang, lo sanno tutti, poi c’è stata l’occasione di Leonardo Bonucci, che non è in discussione come giocatore e come ragazzo, ma quella squadra necessitava di qualcosa là davanti. Avevamo trovato come alternativa Álvaro Morata. Le idee le avevamo ben chiare, poi abbiamo sbagliato il calcio di rigore, la scelta finale. Ma come capita, poi. Purtroppo sono stati solo 15 mesi: io sento parlare ancora, dal Milan, che sono passati due anni e che serve ancora tempo. Da noi, in 15 mesi, dopo aver trovato delle catastrofi, si pretendeva tutto e subito. Perchè è saltato l'affare Aubameyang? Eravamo lì lì per chiudere: avevamo chiuso con il ragazzo, stavamo chiudendo con il Borussia Dortmund, poi questa cosa di Bonucci ci ha spiazzato, perché dovevamo destinare parte dei soldi su di lui, quindi non avevamo più quella potenzialità economica per prendere un attaccante di quel livello. Dovevamo fare una scelta coraggiosa e seguire l’idea societaria, non ascoltare quello che voleva l’allenatore, ed andare avanti per la nostra strada. Lì abbiamo sbagliato”.



Se questa è la verità sono proprio stupidi, serviva nettamente di più Aubameyang, in difesa con Romagnoli e Musacchio eravamo già messi bene.


----------



## Aron (2 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Fassone, riecco Massimiliano Mirabelli. L'ex DS del Milan, intervistato da Teleradiostereo, ha parlato della squadra rossonera e della Serie A in generale. Le dichiarazioni sul Milan:"Il Milan sta proseguendo sulle linee di una squadra abbastanza giovane, già era stato fatto in tal senso. Ha una buona struttura di squadra. Credo si stia muovendo abbastanza bene, ma non in modo importante da poter insidiare una squadra come la Juventus. Bisogna fare, oltre una base di giovani importanti, *anche due-tre innesti top che ti fanno fare il salto di qualità.*Questo, secondo me, non è stato fatto. Quindi lo vedo un attimo indietro rispetto le ambizioni di Scudetto, di Champions League. Io vedo avanti la Juventus, l’Inter, il Napoli: queste ultime due possono dare fastidio alla Juventus, le altre sono meno indietro. Le parole di Fassone? Non è sbagliato ammettere i propri errori. Noi stavamo chiudendo il mio pupillo, Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang, lo sanno tutti, poi c’è stata l’occasione di Leonardo Bonucci, che non è in discussione come giocatore e come ragazzo, ma quella squadra necessitava di qualcosa là davanti. Avevamo trovato come alternativa Álvaro Morata. Le idee le avevamo ben chiare, poi abbiamo sbagliato il calcio di rigore, la scelta finale. Ma come capita, poi. Purtroppo sono stati solo 15 mesi: io sento parlare ancora, dal Milan, che sono passati due anni e che serve ancora tempo. Da noi, in 15 mesi, dopo aver trovato delle catastrofi, si pretendeva tutto e subito. Perchè è saltato l'affare Aubameyang? Eravamo lì lì per chiudere: avevamo chiuso con il ragazzo, stavamo chiudendo con il Borussia Dortmund, poi questa cosa di Bonucci ci ha spiazzato, perché dovevamo destinare parte dei soldi su di lui, quindi non avevamo più quella potenzialità economica per prendere un attaccante di quel livello. Dovevamo fare una scelta coraggiosa e seguire l’idea societaria, non ascoltare quello che voleva l’allenatore, ed andare avanti per la nostra strada. Lì abbiamo sbagliato”.



Potevate e dovevate farli voi i due-tre top.


----------



## Davidoff (2 Agosto 2019)

Ma quale pirla prende Bonucci lo Sgabello invece di Aubameyang? Poi ha coraggio a dire che siamo indietro, se magari avesse comprato qualche giocatore decente ci avrebbe aiutato. Meglio stia zitto sto incompetente.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Agosto 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se sono DS e l'allenatore mi chiede un giocatore su cui non credo proprio non lo compro... E mi faccio pure 2 domande su l'allenatore.
> 
> Bonucci era un occasione irrepetibile ma da prendere solo se si avevano abbastanza soldi per l'esterno sinistro in caso di 433 o per la seconda punta in caso di 352.
> 
> ...



Non è il primo che accontenta l allenatore vedi Spalletti e il ninja all Inter , vedi defrel e di francesco alla Roma , vedi i valdifiori , tonelli ecc per accontentare sarri al napoli


----------



## Djici (2 Agosto 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> Non è il primo che accontenta l allenatore vedi Spalletti e il ninja all Inter , vedi defrel e di francesco alla Roma , vedi i valdifiori , tonelli ecc per accontentare sarri al napoli



Accontentare l'allenatore sarebbe anche la cosa giusta da fare, ma il DS deve comunque giudicare il giocatore è pensare che possa essere una soluzione giusta tra tutte quelle disponibili. Non dico che deve pensare che sia la migliore soluzione in assoluto. Ma se giudica il giocatore inadeguato NON ESISTE assecondare il proprio allenatore. 
Se il ruolo di DS è solo quello di fare sempre e solo quello che vuole l'allenatore allora lasciamo perdere il DS e passiamo subito a l'allenatore-manager. 
Invece se la figura del DS esiste ancora e proprio per non buttare un patrimonio su scelte scellerate del tecnico di turno che va a fissarsi con certi giocatori. 

Ripeto, il DS propone una lista di giocatori con le caratteristiche indicate da l'allenatore. 
Al massimo l'allenatore spinge per un giocatore che non è su quella lista... Ma come sempre è il DS che sceglie.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Agosto 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Accontentare l'allenatore sarebbe anche la cosa giusta da fare, ma il DS deve comunque giudicare il giocatore è pensare che possa essere una soluzione giusta tra tutte quelle disponibili. Non dico che deve pensare che sia la migliore soluzione in assoluto. Ma se giudica il giocatore inadeguato NON ESISTE assecondare il proprio allenatore.
> Se il ruolo di DS è solo quello di fare sempre e solo quello che vuole l'allenatore allora lasciamo perdere il DS e passiamo subito a l'allenatore-manager.
> Invece se la figura del DS esiste ancora e proprio per non buttare un patrimonio su scelte scellerate del tecnico di turno che va a fissarsi con certi giocatori.
> 
> ...



Spesso si accontenta l allenatore per andare a regime prima, puoi prendere tutti i giocatori con le caratteristiche giuste ma non saranno mai pronti dal primo giorno come quelli che sono stati allenati con successo dalla allenatore, ad esempio krunic è stato preso proprio per questo, nel frattempo che gli altri staranno ad imparare il gioco di Giampaolo lui sarà già rodato


----------



## Djici (2 Agosto 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> Spesso si accontenta l allenatore per andare a regime prima, puoi prendere tutti i giocatori con le caratteristiche giuste ma non saranno mai pronti dal primo giorno come quelli che sono stati allenati con successo dalla allenatore, ad esempio krunic è stato preso proprio per questo, nel frattempo che gli altri staranno ad imparare il gioco di Giampaolo lui sarà già rodato



Sicuro. Hai ragione. Di solito i tecnici amano portarsi dietro giocatori già allenati... Sopratutto la mente a centrocampo e il leader difensivo che conoscono già le 2 cose più importanti. Però qua si parlava di Mirabelli che accontenta Montella ma io continuo a non vedere chi avrebbe voluto consegnare a Montella. Nessuno di quelli arrivati era già stato allenato da Montella.
Insomma Mirabelli ha proprio zero scuse.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Agosto 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Sicuro. Hai ragione. Di solito i tecnici amano portarsi dietro giocatori già allenati... Sopratutto la mente a centrocampo e il leader difensivo che conoscono già le 2 cose più importanti. Però qua si parlava di Mirabelli che accontenta Montella ma io continuo a non vedere chi avrebbe voluto consegnare a Montella. Nessuno di quelli arrivati era già stato allenato da Montella.
> Insomma Mirabelli ha proprio zero scuse.



Nel caso di Montella si è semplicemente cercato di esaudire la sua wish List, tanto è vero che in una delle sue interviste disse di stare sognando perché sul mercato stavano esaurendo i suoi sogni. Se vai a vedere con le dovute proporzioni alla fiore ora stanno prendendo profili in linea con quelli presi da noi


----------



## hiei87 (2 Agosto 2019)

Cercando di giustificarsi, aggrava ancora di più la sua situazione. Pazzesco quello che hanno combinato, dai disastri sul mercato a quelli in bilancio.
Hai quasi chiuso per un attaccante, che è esattamente ciò che ti mancava, ti si presenta l'occasione di prendere un difensore a caso e viri senza riflettere su di lui, ribaltando ogni progetto. Da notare anche la frase su Montella, un altro che ci ha messo del suo a far fallire così malamente le nostre ambizioni.


----------



## Goro (2 Agosto 2019)

Ricordo benissimo Aubameyang che sui social si lamentava ogni settimana 

Su Mirabelli spero veramente fosse in malafede come il compagno di merende perchè in caso contrario ne uscirebbe in maniera ancora peggiore


----------



## Boomer (3 Agosto 2019)

Lui e Falsone dovrebbero essere in prigione.


----------



## Love (3 Agosto 2019)

Alla fine con un centravanti top al posto di quel flop di bonucci sarebbe cambiato non poco...montella ci ha affossato...dopo gli acquisti fatti adesso ci vorrebbero 2/3 acquisti per il salto di qualità...acquisti che elliot son sicuro farebbe senza i controlli uefa...ci vorrebbe un difensore centrale una mezz'ala e una seconda punta di livello..


----------



## Garrincha (3 Agosto 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> Non è il primo che accontenta l allenatore vedi Spalletti e il ninja all Inter , vedi defrel e di francesco alla Roma , vedi i valdifiori , tonelli ecc per accontentare sarri al napoli



Quelle sono ciliegine, di solito l'allenatore se viene accontentato è come extra


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Agosto 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Quelle sono ciliegine, di solito l'allenatore se viene accontentato è come extra



dipende, sarri al napoli si è portato dietro mezzo empoli: valdifiori, tonelli, mario rui, Hysaj, per non parlare di conte e i suoi feticci


----------

